
AMD Ryzen 7 3700X and Ryzen 9 3900X Offer Incredible Linux Performance - jrepinc
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=ryzen-3700x-3900x-linux&num=1
======
0x8BADF00D
This caveat is unsurprising. Systemd was a huge mistake and we are all paying
for it now.

------
danarmak
The actual article title (atm) is "AMD Ryzen 7 3700X + Ryzen 9 3900X Offer
Incredible Linux Performance But With A Big Caveat". This link omits the
"caveat" part. Please fix that.

~~~
londons_explore
Caveat is "does not boot any recent systemd distro". Issue seems to be
somewhere in systemd. Ubuntu 18.04 boots and runs fine, so as long as you like
LTS, you're good.

I don't see this as a big caveat, because there is near zero chance this issue
won't be speedily fixed now the CPU is released. It's probably some
locking/threading issue which previous architectures never hit.

~~~
danarmak
The original article is titled "...With A Big Caveat". That is the author's
(Michael Larabel's) decision. It's fine to disagree and to discuss that in the
comments here. But linking to the article using a title that means something
quite different is misleading editorializing.

~~~
ivank
Try to put the full title into
[https://news.ycombinator.com/submit](https://news.ycombinator.com/submit)

~~~
danarmak
It's 10 characters too long. But when shortening it, the meaning should not be
significantly changed.

E.g., you could replace "AMD Ryzen 7 3700X + Ryzen 9 3900X" with "AMD Ryzen
3700X + 3900X". 10 characters shorter and no confusion or change in meaning.
I'm sure there are other ways to rewrite this.

------
everybodyknows
> regression either within the kernel but more likely some cross-kernel/user-
> space interaction issue leaving newer Linux distributions unbootable.

Ouch.

~~~
boris
Yeah, also, according to the article, AMD has been aware of the issue for some
time now. Buy it seems there is no urgency to address this.

If you are wondering why would someone prefer slower/insecure/etc processors
from Intel, this would be a good reason; I want to get on with my work rather
than debug AMD's processors for them.

~~~
karmakaze
If you 'just wanted to get on with your work' you'd be using LTS releases
anyway which is what AMD has prioritized.

